# Baby Back Smoked Mac



## D.W. (May 5, 2020)

First time smoking mac & cheese, actually first time ever making homemade mac. Had some smoked bb ribs vacuum sealed in the freezer, these are great just throwing in the oven but wanted to do something different. 







Cubed up the meat and heated on the stovetop with a pat of butter and some of my pork rub. Added half of a deseeded fresh jalapeno chopped up after cooking. 






Then made the mac and cheese. Used 1.5lbs of pasta. 
Cheese Sauce:
1stk salted butter [4oz]
.5 cup flour
2C whole milk
2C H&H
.5lb velveeta
.5lb shredded sharp cheddar an jack
Seasoned with Gran garlic, onion powder, smoked paprika, and mustard powder to taste.

Once complete, mixed it all together. It was pretty dang good stovetop mac at this point, and would happily serve to guests.






But instead let it set up about an hour then added some dry rub on top and more shredded cheese. 






Put it on the stick burner using cherry and oak at 200 for 30 minutes uncovered. Then covered and cranked to 275 for another 30 minutes, and then pulled off and served (had a big lunch, so it was main course tonight)






Lessons learned: this amount of pasta needs 6C total of H&H or whole milk instead of 4C. Also, I'll use the entire jalapeno next time, and not just half.


----------



## yankee2bbq (May 5, 2020)

Great job on this! I would love a plate full!


----------



## Blues1 (May 5, 2020)

Good work!


----------



## Sowsage (May 5, 2020)

That looks great! Love mac n cheese on the smoker! Nithing wrong with that beeing the main course! I'll take a plate fir sure!


----------



## 73saint (May 5, 2020)

That looks awesome!  Love me some Mac n cheese.


----------



## xray (May 5, 2020)

Awesome looking mac n cheese, looks tasty as all hell. Nice job!


----------



## bluewolf (May 5, 2020)

Sounds mighty tasty 'ceptin for the jalapano I can't hand the heat!!
You folks just keep givin me idea after idea I just don't know what to do next!!!


----------



## D.W. (May 5, 2020)

Thank you all for the comments! Didn't expect to get featured, that's pretty awesome :)


----------



## D.W. (May 5, 2020)

bluewolf said:


> Sounds mighty tasty 'ceptin for the jalapano I can't hand the heat!!
> You folks just keep givin me idea after idea I just don't know what to do next!!!


When you take out the seeds just some of the oil from the jalapeno hits the meat, to add some flavor. The chopped pieces in the dish add a nice little pop to the richness of the mac and ribs. Acid reflux can hit me hard, and I get none with this. Nice way to enjoy a little twang.


----------



## sandyut (May 6, 2020)

looks good from here!  I love smoked mac an cheese with smoked meet added.  good call on the jalapeno


----------



## mushroomboots (May 6, 2020)

D.W. said:


> First time smoking mac & cheese, actually first time ever making homemade mac. Had some smoked bb ribs vacuum sealed in the freezer, these are great just throwing in the oven but wanted to do something different.
> View attachment 443987
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## civilsmoker (May 6, 2020)

Love mac & cheese!

Nice work!


----------



## Misplaced Nebraskan (May 6, 2020)

Excellent use of rib meat!  I usually do bacon but that would be another notch up!  Looks delicious.


----------

